# lemon lime shiraz pee?



## kirbyclk (Jan 19, 2011)

did my first batch of skeeter pee following Lon's original recipe (3 bottles of ReaLemon) and it turned out great.

I have a batch of island mist wildberry shiraz that I will be transferring from primary to secondary tonight and I want to use this "slurry" for another batch of pee.

my question...

do you think that the wildberry shiraz slurry, 2 ReaLemon, and 30oz of lime juice (instead of the 3rd 32oz of Lemon) will turn out tasting ok?

I plan on adding the lime towards the end of primary fermentation.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 19, 2011)

kirbyclk said:


> did my first batch of skeeter pee following Lon's original recipe (3 bottles of ReaLemon) and it turned out great.
> 
> I have a batch of island mist wildberry shiraz that I will be transferring from primary to secondary tonight and I want to use this "slurry" for another batch of pee.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Kirby, I think it would be great! I used Lime in my second batch of SP. I used it in the clearing stage but the lemon lime taste is awesome..


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 19, 2011)

You won't likely get any wildberry flavor in the SP. If I remember right, the primary consists of the shiraz only and when it finishes, the F-pack adds all the wildberry flavor. It should still be excellent, just didn't know if you were looking for a wildberry twist.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 19, 2011)

Say you use the slurry from any red kit to start a SP. Do you really get much flavour from it in the finished product, or is it largely lemon that you'd be tasting?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 20, 2011)

kirbyclk said:


> did my first batch of skeeter pee following Lon's original recipe (3 bottles of ReaLemon) and it turned out great.
> 
> I have a batch of island mist wildberry shiraz that I will be transferring from primary to secondary tonight and I want to use this "slurry" for another batch of pee.
> 
> ...



That's what I did on a s.p. Drop 1 lemon and add equal 1 lime. Great taste and unlike what anyone has ever had.

After I bottle my whites I think I'm going to do a nice run of s.p. with diff. flavors back sweetened.

Next I would need a vending machine. Hey Lon, Can we get approval for a skeeter pee vending machine in the grocery stores? That would be bad azs


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 20, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Say you use the slurry from any red kit to start a SP. Do you really get much flavour from it in the finished product, or is it largely lemon that you'd be tasting?



It is largely lemon. Unless you add flavor additions, the parent wine will have only a small infuence. Often, on first taste, you won't pick up the flavor at all, but it will sometimes show in the aftertaste.


----------

